# Art Conductor 6.3 - More Cubase Expression Maps and Logic Articulation Sets - adding Nucleus, Big Bang Orchestral among others



## babylonwaves (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey VIC -

Art Conductor 6.2 is out with 16 additional libraries and more Snapshot libraries which everybody apparently loves. Yes, you can get you big 8dio and Orchestral Tools instruments (among others) combined into one gigantic articulation set or expression map.

We've started to redo our templates for OT Sine - which is cool because you just load things up and get all the articulations (without limits so far) in one go.

For Cubase: http://www.babylonwaves.com/expression-maps/
For Logic: http://www.babylonwaves.com/logic-pro/

Here's what was added in 6.2:

ADD: Orchestral Tools Symphonic Spheres Snapshot
ADD: Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 for Sine
ADD: Orchestral Tools Tableau Solo Strings
ADD: Orchestral Tools Inspire 1 for Sine

ADD: 8Dio Adagio 2 Snapshots
ADD: 8dio Anthology 2 Snapshots
ADD: 8dio Artisan Brass Snapshot
ADD: 8dio Century Strings Snapshot
ADD: 8dio Century Strings Sordino Snapshot
ADD: Native Instruments Symphony Series Percussion
ADD: Light and Sound Chamber Strings 2
ADD: Spitfire BBCSO Discover
ADD: Spitfire BBCSO Core
ADD: Spitfire BBCSO Pro
ADD: VSL Big Bang Orchestra Brass
ADD: Auddict Angle Strings Vol 1

FIX: Orchestral Tools MA3 Brass Snapshot was broken
FIX: Orchestral Tools MA3 Low Brass Snapshot was broken
FIX: Orchestral Tools MA3 Timpani Snapshot was broken
FIX: Orchestral Tools MA3 Timpani Templates

The download is free for Art Conductor 6 owners. As always, if you haven't received your download link, get in touch and we'll take care of it.

Happy Wednesday, Marc



---------------



_This is a complete list of what we've just added since the beginning of the year:

8dio Adagio 2 Snapshots
8dio Anthology 2 Snapshots
8dio Artisan Brass Snapshot
8dio Century Brass Ensemble v2
8dio Century Brass Lite v2
8dio Century Brass Solo v2
8dio Century Strings Snapshot
8dio Century Strings Sordino Snapshot
8dio Claire Clarinet Virtuoso
8dio Liberis Angelic Choir
8dio Ostinator Strings Chapter II
Auddict Angle Strings Vol 1
Chris Hein Orchestra Brass Complete
Chris Hein Strings Compact
Cinematic Instruments Ensemblia 2
Cinesamples 90s Retro Trumpets
Cinesamples CineBrass Core
Cinesamples Cinebrass Descant Horn
Cinesamples CineBrass Pro
Cinesamples CineBrass Sonore
Cinesamples Cineharp
Cinesamples CineHarpsichord
Cinesamples Cinestrings Runs
Cinesamples CineWinds Core
Cinesamples Cinewinds Monster Low Winds
Cinesamples CineWinds Pro
Cinesamples Taylor Davis
Cinesamples Voices Of War
Embertone Friedlander Violin
Evolution Series World Strings Guzheng
Evolution Series World Strings Oud
Fluffy Audio Dominus Pro
Fluffy Audio Venice Modern Strings
Heavyocity NOVO Intimate Textures
Heavyocity Vento
Light and Sound Chamber Strings 2
Native Instruments Symphony Series Percussion
Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass Exp A Additional Instruments
Orchestral Tools Berlin Brass Exp B Muted Brass
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Exp C Soloists 2
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Exp D SFX
Orchestral Tools Harpsichords
Orchestral Tools Inspire 1 for Sine
Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark for Sine
Orchestral Tools Orchestral Grands
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Spheres Snapshot
Orchestral Tools Tableau Solo Strings
Orchestral Tools Time Micro
Soundiron Mimi Page Light And Shadow
SoundIron Olympus Elements
SoundIron Voices Of Adey
Soundiron Voices Of Rapture
Spitfire Albion 4 Uist
Spitfire Albion NEO
Spitfire BBCSO Core
Spitfire BBCSO Discover
Spitfire BBCSO Pro
Spitfire Harpsichord
Spitfire Joey Santiago
Spitfire Mandoline Swarm
Spitfire Marimba Swarm
Spitfire Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolution
Virharmonic Bohemian Cello
Virharmonic Bohemian Violin
VSL Big Bang Orchestra Brass
VSL Epic Orchestra 2.0
VSL Synchron Strings 1
VSL Synchronized Appassionata Strings
VSL Synchronized Chamber Strings
VSL Synchronized Dimension Brass
VSL Synchronized Dimension Strings
VSL Synchronized Elements
VSL Synchronized Special Edition
VSL Synchronized Woodwinds_


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks a lot Marc for your wonderful work with Art Conductor and for the continuous updates.

Best regards,

Max T.


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks Mark for the updates.That list is getting long I’ve got the majority of my lib In it.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jul 7, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> Hey VIC -
> 
> Art Conductor 6.2 is out with 16 additional libraries and more Snapshot libraries which everybody apparently loves. Yes, you can get you big 8dio and Orchestral Tools instruments (among others) combined into one gigantic articulation set or expression map.
> 
> ...



Hi Babylon Waves

I've just upgraded to the latest version of Art Conductor. I'm using this with Sine Player/JXL Brass and Metropolis Ark I...I have a query...The articulation sets seems to be an octave if not 2 octaves off compared to the mapping in the sine player..Am I missing something or do you have to switch the mapping of the octaves in Sine ? Thanks so much..


----------



## Bender-offender (Jul 7, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Hi Babylon Waves
> 
> I've just upgraded to the latest version of Art Conductor. I'm using this with Sine Player/JXL Brass and Metropolis Ark I...I have a query...The articulation sets seems to be an octave if not 2 octaves off compared to the mapping in the sine player..Am I missing something or do you have to switch the mapping of the octaves in Sine ? Thanks so much..


I’ve noticed this as well. Some instruments have the incorrect octave-triggers.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 8, 2020)

@GingerMaestro @Bender-offender @OT_Tobias 

That's a bug in Sine, fortunately, it's easy to fix - at least temporarily. Sine forgets some default settings every now and then. Before you load the instrument, change the following back in Options/Key Switches:

KS Area Start (High Instr): C0
KS Area Start (Low Instr): C6


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jul 8, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> @GingerMaestro @Bender-offender @OT_Tobias
> 
> That's a bug in Sine, fortunately, it's easy to fix - at least temporarily. Sine forgets some default settings every now and then. Before you load the instrument, change the following back in Options/Key Switches:
> 
> ...


Great, Thanks @babylonwaves Got it !


----------



## Bender-offender (Jul 18, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> @GingerMaestro @Bender-offender @OT_Tobias
> 
> That's a bug in Sine, fortunately, it's easy to fix - at least temporarily. Sine forgets some default settings every now and then. Before you load the instrument, change the following back in Options/Key Switches:
> 
> ...


Is this a bug? Or did OT make a change in where they felt the keyswitches should be in the newest update? Honestly, I really am curious and not trying to be a d!ck.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 18, 2020)

Curious about this product as it looks like a nice time saver, but as someone who cant decide between Cubase and Logic and so I use both, do you have to buy Art Conductor for both Logic and Cubase separately? Or does one purchase come with articulation sets for both?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 18, 2020)

Curious if you'll be including Studio One keyswitch maps going forward now that 5.0 supports them?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 19, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Curious if you'll be including Studio One keyswitch maps going forward now that 5.0 supports them?


As it turns out, key switch support is S1 5.0 is to basic.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jul 19, 2020)

The keyswitch implementation in S1 5.0 is basic indeed, but IMO also more easy and intuitive to use compared to the competition. We can expect Presonus to enhance its functionality, perhaps by also offering use of CC's. What (minimum) functionality would be required for Babylonwaves to consider supporting S1?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 20, 2020)

Robert Kooijman said:


> What (minimum) functionality would be required for Babylonwaves to consider supporting S1?


Multiple MIDI commands for an articulation switch in the output section. Definable input note for the key switch.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi there,

version 6.3 adds 9 new libraries. Download links have been sent out for existing users, if you haven't received yours, please contact us through the contact form on the babylonwaves website.

ADD: Audio Imperia Nucleus
ADD: VSL Big Bang Lyra Strings
ADD: VSL Big Bang Musca Strings
ADD: VSL Big Bang Neptun Woodwinds
ADD: VSL Big Bang Orion Woodwinds
ADD: Orchestral Tools Amber
ADD: Orchestral Tools Arbos+
ADD: Orchestral Tools Babel
ADD: Native Instruments Stradivari Violin Snapshot

FIX: Spitfire Studio Brass - Long Mutes were missing with some instruments
FIX: Anthology #2 - Missing CB Patches
FIX: Berlin Strings Ensemble Snapshot. Range Conflict in the original instrument
FIX Century Strings and Sordino Strings: CB versions were missing

Summary: Total of 61909 articulations and 6051 articulation sets in 336 libraries


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 12, 2020)

I really like this and have been a supporter for a long time (both for Logic and Cubase), but I feel the upgrade prices have gotten extremely highly. 100 euros for me to upgrade both _with a discount. _I already have most of the 6051 articulation sets from previous purchases, so it feels pretty pricey. Just my feedback as a loyal customer.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 12, 2020)

We’ve added support for 80 new libraries since January. There was a grace period for a couple of month for users who owned the edition from 2019. within the grace period the update price was less that 30 euros. all the updates for the rest of the year are included at no additional costs.

of course if you own both the Cubase edition and the logic edition and you don’t make use of the offer in the grace period, you pay more. But that’s how it is.

also in 2020 we’ve re-released a lot if libraries with Snapshot support and for doing so we had to redo everything from scratch. It really is a lot of work.

the only thing I don’t get is: if you already have what you need, of course there is no reason for you to upgrade. So why aren’t you just happy with what you have already?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 12, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> We’ve added support for 80 new libraries since January. There was a grace period for a couple of month for users who owned the edition from 2019. within the grace period the update price was less that 30 euros. all the updates for the rest of the year are included at no additional costs.
> 
> of course if you own both the Cubase edition and the logic edition and you don’t make use of the offer in the grace period, you pay more. But that’s how it is.
> 
> ...



Ah I must've missed the grace period! I have most of what I need already - but a couple have been added this year (Nucleus for example). Oh well, I'll wait for another sale or I'll make those on my own. I don't have a need for Snapshots, so maybe in the future there will be a cheaper "no Snapshots" upgrade available.


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi,
I just downloaded Art Conductor 6.4 for Cubase and there is some inconsistencies with Berlin Strings and their corresponding snapshots. If you look at the attached screenshots, you will see that the Expression Map for "Violins 2 shorts set 2" has less articulations than the snapshot provided in Art Conductor 6.4. On top of this, the articulations that _are_ in the Expression Map do not have the correct key-switches. You can also see in the screenshots how 'pizzicato' is assigned to trigger D#0 yet Babylonwave's own snapshot has 'pizzicato' set to C0.

Know that I really appreciate all the hard work you guys at Babylonwaves have put into making these articulation sets and there is a lot to keep track of, however I often find many errors in Art Conductor 6.x and end up spending a lot of time fixing them. This kind of negates the whole purpose of purchasing Art Conductor.

EDIT: I should say that if I've made a mistake installing these or something else I've done incorrectly, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 11, 2020)

@Bender-offender 

Thanks for pointing this out. You didn't do anything wrong. It's just a mistake on my part. if you find stuff that's inconsistent, just drop me a mail please. I can fix those things for you and every owner has a benefit in the end. 

Doing those extensive sets like the Berlin Strings can be a challenge, because it's difficult to focus and concentrate after a while. I'm trying to work in smaller batches to avoid that but honestly, an 100% perfect set of templates is probably only possible with the feedback from people like you. So, thanks again!

Marc


----------



## Bender-offender (Sep 11, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> @Bender-offender
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out. You didn't do anything wrong. It's just a mistake on my part. if you find stuff that's inconsistent, just drop me a mail please. I can fix those things for you and every owner has a benefit in the end.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch, Marc. It's very understandable about mistakes with all these libraries. There is definitely an enormous amount of information to keep track of. 

As I said, I really appreciate your hard work in putting these together!


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi Marc,

I've noticed that, in Logic Pro x 10.5, articulations tend to change when I play or record - they default to whatever the first articulation is. It's not consistent. Sometimes just hitting the keyswitch gets to me to the art I want, but other times the keyswitch has no effect. And other times the articulation I want 'sticks' as it should. Any ideas on how I might fix that? A setting somewhere? I don't have any other MIDI problems that I know of.

thanks


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 14, 2020)

jonnybutter said:


> I've noticed that, in Logic Pro x 10.5, articulations tend to change when I play or record - they default to whatever the first articulation is. It's not consistent. Sometimes just hitting the keyswitch gets to me to the art I want, but other times the keyswitch has no effect. And other times the articulation I want 'sticks' as it should. Any ideas on how I might fix that? A setting somewhere? I don't have any other MIDI problems that I know of.



hi,

as it turns out I have no idea what this could be. but you're welcome to contact me through the contact form on our website and we'll try to figure it out together.


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 14, 2020)

babylonwaves said:


> hi,
> 
> as it turns out I have no idea what this could be. but you're welcome to contact me through the contact form on our website and we'll try to figure it out together.



Sorry. I will get in touch when I get off the road. Just thought it might be a well-known problem. Thanks


----------



## JohannesR (Sep 17, 2020)

Are all the Spitfire expression maps buggy, or am I doing something wrong?

I just bought the latest 6.4 version. I'd expect the expression maps to output cc#32 with a value that corresponds with Spitfire's UACC standard. However, all the articulations are set to output Note on C-2 (instead of cc#32) - the values seem to match though.

I thought this might be a Cubase problem, but I opened the maps in CTP Expression Map converter and all the Spitfire maps I tested outputs Note on C-2,

Thoughts?

Edit: Turns out Spitfire now is using C-2 AND Velocity to change articulations, instead of cc#32. It's called UACC KS if someone wonders.


----------

